# Flash Cs3 export as GIF problem



## blurry19 (Aug 17, 2007)

Whenever I export a flash movie it pretty much sucks. It is really low quality and I can't see anything so it didn't. Does anyone know if this is fixable?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

By low quality are you talking about the colors? GIF supports up to a 256-color pallete which can be preset or unique to that image.


----------



## blurry19 (Aug 17, 2007)

It could be the color but it is basically extremely grainy


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you have a small gif, post it in your next reply so we can see what the problem is. It sounds like you've saved it as 8 or 16 colours instead of 256.


----------

